# Surf/Pier Cart



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is a cart I made from Sch 40 PVC and use on the piers and beach. I have mounted rod holders but have not photoed yet.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

ALLRIGHT!!!!Looks like a sturdy inexpensive, and well thought out rig.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

HStew said:


> ALLRIGHT!!!!Looks like a sturdy inexpensive, and well thought out rig.


Thanks it works great.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Radio Flyer Red Wagon....6 Bungee cords....$27....works wonderfully!!!


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Radio Flyer Red Wagon....6 Bungee cords....$27....works wonderfully!!!


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

how much was the total, how long did it take, and where did you get the wheels? I'd like to make one, but have basically 0 budget. 

Anybody else have any really low cost pier cart ideas? I thought about the radio flyer, but the tires suck on sand.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Cheap wheels with tires at Harbor Freight!


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

looks great, cept that University of Georgia sticker  GO VOLS!!!
 :beer:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

virginia boy 1 said:


> how much was the total, how long did it take, and where did you get the wheels? I'd like to make one, but have basically 0 budget.
> 
> Anybody else have any really low cost pier cart ideas? I thought about the radio flyer, but the tires suck on sand.


Cept for the cooler,I got maybe $30 in it. Tires and wheels were about $6.50 a piece. I started to get a wagon but the tires are too narrow for haul'n across sand.


----------



## ToferLee (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome, nice to see a finished product. Probably what I'll be doing here soon too.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

looks good


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ive been looking at some to try and make lately and this seems perfect! Great job! You think you can get a pic of it with the rod holders?


----------



## dstanley66 (May 6, 2009)

i like that, need to make me one b4 thur. will b @ kure fishing


----------



## bcheney (Jan 21, 2009)

What size PVC is that?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

virginia boy 1 said:


> how much was the total, how long did it take, and where did you get the wheels? I'd like to make one, but have basically 0 budget.
> 
> Anybody else have any really low cost pier cart ideas? I thought about the radio flyer, but the tires suck on sand.


VA Boy here's one I made, end of last king season. It cost me $26 and took about an hour to put together.

Easy Home-Made Pier Cart

Evan


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

I'm gonna have to figure something out soon. summer is upon us!!!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice. I especially like the matching flip flops


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

bcheney said:


> What size PVC is that?


1 1/2" Sch. 40


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

inshoreangler95 said:


> Ive been looking at some to try and make lately and this seems perfect! Great job! You think you can get a pic of it with the rod holders?


I will try to get one posted soon.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for the photos and I like the concept you used to build it out of PVC. Got my wheels turning


----------



## 7Husker (Apr 19, 2009)

nice cart but it will fumble. Take off the UGA sticker! Go Huskers!!


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> VA Boy here's one I made, end of last king season. It cost me $26 and took about an hour to put together.
> 
> Easy Home-Made Pier Cart
> 
> Evan


that looks pretty cool and easy to set up

thanks man


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

7husker said:


> nice cart but it will fumble. Take off the uga sticker! Go huskers!!


haaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*Surf Cart Plan*

Found these on the net


----------

